# Hi all!



## Jared (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Just saying hello. I'm Jared and I'm interested in aviation in general. I also like reading, watching movies and playing sport. I'm from Brisbane, Australia. I've noticed a couple of other Aussies around here too 

Looking foward to meeting everyone,

Jared


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome Jared


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2007)

The Aussies are slowly taking over.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jared (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha... Thanks ^^


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jared 
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 3, 2007)

G'day Jared. Glad to see another Queenslander in the Forum. Course us Aussies are taking over Adler. Like the SAS do it by stealth mate haha


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello from sunny South Oz! and welcome to the site...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2007)

Bunch of Vickies running things round here???

Not bloody fu*kin likely materoos....


----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2007)

hey mate!

From melbourne ere!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2007)

Someday Im gonna count just how many Aussie have migrated here, and call up Her Majesty in London and thank her bloodline for kicking u Vickies off continent...

God, if the Aussies take over here, I dont know if I can type with a Down Under accent.... Maybe if I remove 8 of my teeth, pour crazy glue on my tounge and tape 3 of my fingers together I could get it...

Maybe......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Mar 4, 2007)

You forgot the cork hat!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> God, if the Aussies take over here, I dont know if I can type with a Down Under accent.... Maybe if I remove 8 of my teeth, pour crazy glue on my tounge and tape 3 of my fingers together I could get it.



You might not get the accent Les, but boy would it improve your looks!
And besides, you yanks are only jealous of our accent because of our ability to pull the chicks with it... especially those from your part of the world.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2007)

Hehe, too bad an American accent gets more pus*y in Melbourne than an Aussie one...


----------



## Jared (Mar 5, 2007)

Dam him and his yankie talk  Lucky I'm from Bris


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2007)

Jeez, I would have thought u would've gone with the ol' Seppo remark at the very least...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hehe, too bad an American accent gets more pus*y in Melbourne than an Aussie one...



Pfft Victorian's, you can have 'em. Funny thing is when I was on a US base in Bahrain I was getting more attention from the, dare I say it, the guys... creepy, The up side to it was I didn't have to buy a single drink all night another plus for the Aussie accent!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2007)

Accent smackcent, its that damn jungle hat u wear and u know it Wildcat...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

Forget about Aussie migration, I'm really disturbed with the avatar, Jared.


----------



## Jared (Mar 5, 2007)

Yea I love it.  It's a mad pic.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site Jared


----------

